# Petco "Dollar a gallon" sale



## WinifredBarkle (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey there,

I just saw a post saying the next Petco "dollar a gallon" sale will start after Christmas!

This is according to an employee via reddit...so don't kill me if it's wrong


----------



## Coblejw (Dec 20, 2012)

If this means what I think it does.... It's anoobie heaven to get going !


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

ive been waiting for this thread to come up since black thanksgiving weekend. oh the sweet melody to my ears!


----------



## WinifredBarkle (Dec 9, 2012)

I accept gifts in the form of Petco giftcards!

(Amusingly, I got $50 for Petsmart for my birthday...doesn't do me much good)


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Sara...see God DOES have a sense of humor...


----------



## itskris (Jan 5, 2011)

-_- too bad I'm on vacation... I have a need for several 40 gallon breeders.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

WinifredBarkle said:


> I accept gifts in the form of Petco giftcards!
> 
> (Amusingly, I got $50 for Petsmart for my birthday...doesn't do me much good)


Sara, Petsmart might price match that for you. Here is a blurb I just pulled from their site.

_Shopping in-stores at PetSmart? This is our in-store Price Matching Guarantee to you._
_
If you find a product that's in-stock at a PetSmart store for a lower price at a competitor's store (excluding competitor's online sites and catalogs), PetSmart will match the price as long as the identical product is in stock at our store. Proof of the lower price (receipt, advertisement or other confirmation) is required. We cannot match prices advertised at clearance, liquidation or other special events. We cannot match "free with purchase," buy one get one free offers or rebates. Price matching is not valid on pets and services. See a store associate for additional details!_

Here is the page on their site, that I pulled it from. No Hassle Return Policy, In Store, and Online | PetSmart


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Petsmart will not honor the $1/gal sale, i asked. They carry a different brand and the mgr said it has to be the same item. Petsmart carries some marineland tanks, perfecto and a generic brand. The petco tanks are aqueon.

Another drawback is that aqueon and perfecto have different rim sizes so if you mix tanks and make your own doors youll be cutting lots of glass.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome! I need to pick up another 20H  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## shiloh (Nov 28, 2012)

Is the sale for aquariums only or does it include reptile tanks?


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Aquariums only


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

shiloh said:


> Is the sale for aquariums only or does it include reptile tanks?


Just the aqueon line of aquariums. Sometimes the sale doesnt include the 40 breeders, you have to read the ad.


----------



## jchollenb (Mar 30, 2010)

Pretty sure its for standard sizes up to 55 gal if i remember correctly.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Usually 10, 20h, 20l, 29, 40br, and 56


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

Just since the OP wasn't too sure if the sale would actually happen, I am inclined to think that they are about to launch it. I was in m local petco last night and their floor was completely restocked with Aqueon tanks


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I like the 20H and 40's but the sale does not always include them

Scott


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I was told 40 breeders are coming off the list in the near future, I have yet to see it.


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

Checked the ad, and it's happening in my local store. 40B are included. Too bad my "local" store is an hour away


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

My local store started it today...
10,20,20L,29,40B and 55's


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

It's on. now til jan 19. 10, 20, 29, 40Br and 55


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Yep- picked some up today. Here in AZ it is 10,20,20L,29,40B and 55's


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

dartsanddragons said:


> I like the 20H and 40's but the sale does not always include them
> 
> Scott


Yup, thats why i said sometimes. I went in once and the 40 breeders werent included and i asked the mgr why. He said that there was very little margin on the 40b and if they sell it for $40 they are actually loosing money. They cost petco $78 and typically retail for around $110 so they loose about 38 bucks. Although they may have changed prices as this was last summer.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Picked up 5-20g talls today! Going back for three more tomorrow. .


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I just completed 8 more door kits, just in time my Flavo's are on clutch #4 I still need to pick up several more tanks for grow out tanks. I'm starting to get torn between the 20H and the Exo Terra for grow outs, buy the time I make the doors I'm realy not saving much, and I don't have to wait for silicone to cure???????????


Scott


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if the tens are 10.5" or 10.25" wide?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

look on the Aqueon website


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

I find it funny when I call one Petco close to me and they say the 20H is not included in the sale....then I call another Petco a bit farther away and it IS included in the sale -_-

The funny thing is that I've bought 20H's from the Petco close to me before. Haha. I'm gonna go pick up a couple at the end of the week.

Scott, all you gotta do is slap some glass on the top of the 20H's and you'd be good to go


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

I didn't see this post since it started prior to Christmas and has fallen off the front page. So, I was pleasantly surprised when I went into Petco this morning and saw the $1 per gallon. I asked the employee and like someone above stated it ends on the 19th.

Happy building!


----------



## hylahill (Jan 29, 2008)

JaredJ said:


> Yup, thats why i said sometimes. I went in once and the 40 breeders werent included and i asked the mgr why. He said that there was very little margin on the 40b and if they sell it for $40 they are actually loosing money. They cost petco $78 and typically retail for around $110 so they loose about 38 bucks. Although they may have changed prices as this was last summer.


Here in the Chicagoland area the 40gal breeders are on sale for $40 These are great deals!


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

does anyone know if the petco 40b has any tempered glass in it? I emailed the manufacturer and no reply yet.

And are there any vendors here that make a vert kit for a 40b?


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

They do not according to Aqueon.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andya26 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Sale is until the 19th? 

SCORE!!!*


----------



## topart (Oct 17, 2012)

The manager at my local PetSmart says the only match prices on items with the SKU/bar code.

The Petco here doesn't have the 40B but all other tanks 10-55 are included. 

Sale ends on Jan 19th. Their shipments come in on Mondays so that a good time to check. The local manager says it's a Mgr call on holding anything but they don't like to do it. 

I picked up 3 20H at the one 20 miles from me as the one closest didn't have any. No limit on the quantity at the stores here.


----------

